# worried worried worried and looking for reassurance



## Minimin

Hey Ladies :wave:

I just wanted to get my thoughts out there really. I am 6w today having had and Ectopic in Sept 2009, Chemical Jan 2010 and Blighted Ovum April 2010 :cry:

DH and I took a break as recommended by my Acupuncturist whom I began seeing after the last MC. We werent really trying in June to the effect I wasnt really monitoring etc. But had started BD around mid cycle etc. Anyway... :bfp: on the 9th of june! I was scared and afraid instead of being exstatic :(

Well since then I have been regularly monitored and had bloods done all last week. My bloods have been rising nicely. much higher and better than any of my other pregnancies.

Friday 16th, I had some brown spotting and went to A and E... after lots of hours there, bloods told us the pregnancy was progressing, they wouldnt scan me (arrgghh) but said they couldnt rule out Ectopic or MC but increase in hcg is good.

Tuesday 20th I went into EPU and they did a scan only. I was 5w6d and thought I would see a fetal pole or a yolk sac, as well as a gestational sac if the pregnancy was in the right place (as apposed to another EP). The sonographer didnt tell me much and as I didnt hear key words such as "fetal pole, yolk sac.." My heart sank and I started thinking the worse.

The nurse said it was a little too early and that I should go back in two weeks.. errrrr 2 weeks!!! I was too shocked and lost to think of asking questions and then just walked out numbly.

My bleeding was the result of a blood spot adjacent to the pregnancy. The nurse did say to expect it will come out, may be like a period pain, and not to worry. To be vigilant and make sure it doesn't go red. They didnt want to do more bloods and add more worry to the numbers I got back

So all in all- not really anything to tell me anything is wrong..but I am soooo worried. I have not slept well the past two nights. Naps and night dreams are telling me I am bleeding- wiping or on pads :cry: I have tiredness, frequent peeing, boobs, dizzyness, gassy and bloated as my major symptoms (though the latter could be the herbal tablets my acupuncturist has me on)

I worry about the lack of twinges now- I had them mostly last week but week 6 and they seem to have gone down-is this normal? I don't have MS- my last bloods on Friday 16th were 2376 so by now if they are doubling nicely like they were I would expect to be way over 10000- so shouldn't I be getting MS?

I know there isn't anything concrete pointing either to a MC or viable pregnancy but I cant help thinking the worse and really getting worried. I just wanted to get this out of my mind into words and see if anyone else has had any comments or similar stories to share. Thanks to those who already have :hugs:

Minimin :kiss:


----------



## Agiboma

well hun only thing to do is remain positive i am sure all will be ok


----------



## debgreasby

Sending you :hug: Though how they thought NOT doing bloods would be less worry i don't know!


----------



## blondee

Hey Minimin,

Sorry to hear the stress hasn't really abated yet.

Why do they need to wait 2 weeks? You will be 8 weeks then! Surely the could do next week!! I suppose at least there would be more to see at 8 weeks, but i cannot imagine the stress you are going to be experiencing in the meantime.

Are they approachable at the EPU? Could you maybe give them a quick call and tell them how stressed and upset you are to see if they could squeeze you in next week?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
XX


----------



## Minimin

Thanks girls, 
Blondee-I am thinking the same thing. I am sure if I called they would be ok. In fact last week before I started bleeding I was meant to be going back for a scan at 7 weeks. They dont have an appointment system but I was booked to go in on the 28th. I am tempted to feign ignorance and just go in. Once I am there I can say I have had some pains or something and see if they will scan. Though now I know it isnt a EP they may now :shrug:

Thanks for responding though- I agree DebsGreasy- how they thought it wasnt stressful is beyond me!


----------



## fluffyblue

Mini - maybe u have a retroverted/tilited uterus which means its hard to see, I was misdiagnosed with an ectopic with this pregnancy because of that, when they rescanned me with a huge wedge under my bum they saw it, very tiny just a gest sac with yolk sac but it was there, the sonographer the night before spent 15 mins trying to see it and it wasnt there.

All my vaginal scans have been dodgy, wrong sizes not seeing things etc simply because of the uterus situation. It maybe something or maybe not. 

My HCG levels were 6600 + at this stage.

I would expect them to see something with levels over 10000 though

I didnt get MS till over 6 weeks and only had it till 12 weeks. My sis in law had 3 kids and never ever got sick so not everyone gets MS. 


I would go back to EPU if you could but then again its 7 days away ! Tough call gal I do feel for you xxxxx


----------



## hb1

It's awful this waiting game - I would def get the 7 week scan if you can wrangle it - 7 weeks should be much better.

:hugs: try to stay calm - and find ways to relax if you can

hx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Fluffyblue and Hb1
I dont think I have a retorverted uterus as they would have mentioned it in the 100 + scans I have had before.
I am just concerned I am not seeing much and I am assuming HcG is over 10000 :(

Hb1- relaxing- eek; Just need to keep my mind from racing and occupied. I am doing a test for a job and can not get my head down :(


----------



## mislaww

You poor thing, Min - hugs to you. Try not to worry - remember how good your hcg looks! I'd follow blondie's advice. See if you can get in somehow! Good luck - I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies.. well I managed to get the test done so two hours of not stressing and it is almost sleep time :)

Thanks MissLaww! I need to focus on the HcG and lack of bleeding :)
Think I had some more twinges- well something tugging or pulling in my pelvic area so feeling a bit better- I wish babba could just send out a billboard notice to let me know whats going on :rofl: wouldnt our lives be so much easier :lol:

Minimin


----------



## chippyslady

Just wanted to send you big hugs!!!! I pray everything goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you Minimin, I remember we had losses at the same time in April... so I really hope this is it for you this time!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Chimpette- I am waiting on my 8 wk scan next wed Aug the 3rd! Hoping to see HB then. I know it is not an ectopic as we had a scan last week and the gestational sac was in the right place. 
I really hope this is it for us too :)


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for next Wednesday Min :hugs: x


----------



## TripleB

Hope next Wedneday comes around fast Min and its the news we're all hoping for. PMA and :hugs: xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks TripleB! I am totally baby brain hun- it is next Tuesday- so one less day to go! :wohoo: 
How are you doing.
Time is going so slow for me- but I really didnt expect much else. Being at home and not working atm is also a pain-:( I need distractions to stop me thinking the worst :?


----------



## TripleB

Those first weeks go so slowly its torture. Its speeds up a little at the end of the first trimester but I feel like time is slowing down again (I want to be 20 weeks already!). Baby brain and tiredness are all good symptoms hun so I hope that next week brings good news :hugs: xxx


----------



## Minimin

Triple B- How we seem to wish time away! Sad really- But still Tuesday can not come around fast enough. I hope your next scan date comes around fast- are you going to find out the sex at this scan?


----------



## TripleB

Hey Min - I know its terrible really but I am definetely wishing the time away! The hospital booked my 20-week scan for when i'll be 22-weeks so even longer to wait - but as Tulip pointed out to me, that reduces the time between the last scan and meeting the little one in person! We're on team yellow so don't intend to find out at the scan - it is tempting but I would like a surprise really.

How are you feeling? I like your cautiously hopeful status!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

ahh Ms Tulip- she is a wise one- I like the idea of being Team Yellow but not sure i would be able to retrain myself. Do you have an incling?

I should think of it that way too- I am trying to give myself little milestones. So if next week I am 8 weeks then I only have another 4 weeks and I am into 2nd tri and out of the danger zone so to speak. I wish I wasnt on chill and bed rest time- I would get into Yoga and be distracted. Just being at home and not being able to do much I am getting 1) Fat and 2) distracted with worries.

I have been going to acu regularly since my MC in April and he has been seeing me 3x a week since I got pregnant this time around. I tell you he is costing me an arm and a leg :( I dont know how much he is helping but we know he has helped another lady past 34 weeks when she kept MC around wk7-+ so there is a bit of hope. 

Boobs mega sore, nauseous but not sick, bloated and gassy ( :shy: ) to name a few symptoms- I also peed on a cheapie the other day- just for shits and giggles really :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Ahem! I thought my ears were burning LOL!

Just popped in to say I'm waiting impatiently for your scan on Tuesday :kiss:

Louise, you *think* you want to reach 20 weeks, but when you get there you're not happy and DEMAND to be 24 weeks and viable. After that? I'll let you know tomorrow :D


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to 24 weeks Tulip!!!! :yipee: I could just do a :headspin: but I wont cos of doctors orders so I will :happydance: instead!

hmm.. burning ears huh! You sure do babe! How you doing chicka! I cant wait until next tuesday :) nervous scared and shitting it but still cant wait !


----------



## TripleB

We both think its a boy - no reason at all for that thought though!

Milestones are the way to go - and distractions (not worries though!). I have to say being at work is not much better - I have no motivation to do any at all (confirmed by the fact I'm sat at my desk typing this!).

I think with any complementary therapy as well as any physical benefits, if it is reassuring you then its got to be a good thing. I had reflexology between my MMC and getting pregnant again. I can't be sure it helped but it felt like a positive thing to be doing.

All sound like great symptoms hun! Everything is pointing in the right direction for a good outcome next week.

Talking about getting fat - I'm a larger lady anyway (put on about a stone after the MMC - comfort eating) and the only thing that stopped the nausea in the first tri was eating so i've already put on about 6lbs. Anyway, all I've been hearing today is the risks you are imposing on your baby if you are overweight and pregnant (BBC News). I'm depressed now and feel like a bad person for daring to get pregnant with a less than perfect BMI. Sometimes it feels like you can't get anything right...

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Yes, please stay at ease, madam! I will not have you shaking that little bean around :)

You just brought a tear to my eye - your outlook this time around is so different and a million times more positive than last time. I cannot wait to see a perfect scan piccie on Tuesday!

We are fine, am seriously nesting it's very scary (I'm not a housework kind of girl usually!) Enjoying having to use up all my leave before 8th October so a day off a week works well for me :D xxx


----------



## Tulip

I can echo the lack of motivation. I really can't be arsed at work some days!


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Ahem! I thought my ears were burning LOL!
> 
> Just popped in to say I'm waiting impatiently for your scan on Tuesday :kiss:
> 
> Louise, you *think* you want to reach 20 weeks, but when you get there you're not happy and DEMAND to be 24 weeks and viable. After that? I'll let you know tomorrow :D

Ooooh viable tomorrow Nic - countdown to baby is on! xxx


----------



## Tulip

:D :D :D I actually can't believe it!


----------



## Minimin

So excited for tomorrow!!! You are viable Tulip! Yah! :yipee: :headspin: and :happydance:

Glad to hear the lack of motivation is contagious and we all have it :) I really dont want to do anything unless it is related to pregnancy!

I think the three months of not ttc has done so much for me. getting my Yoga qualification has made me focus on something else and made me realise there are some things I can not control. Although I would like to :) 

Yoga with Acu has worked on making my body a better home for babba and without much trying (ahem apart from BD) my body has told me it is ready and we got pregnant without much monitoring. 

I do think the rest is out of my hands now. If things are going to not work out we have a FS appointment already booked at Kings college, as we had the first one before I got pregnant this time around.

Tulip- Nesting is a good sign- love it :) What have you been doing. 4 day weeks sound great- Are you taking early mat leave?

tripleB- I heard the same crap on the radio this morning. Seriously- who the F gets this information out. Sorry as a scientist- it really rubs me up the wrong way when some stupid idiot makes such scientific news! I would love to see the data, stats and study information on that one. Half that crap is just to hit headlines. Really if you have been healthy and feel healthy you know more about your body than some stupid pillock.

Rant over :)

I had reflexology too- loved it but could afford that and Acu so had to stop :( Maybe I should do a course on that too :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

I'm starting mat leave on 8th Oct so about 35 weeks-ish. The first 3 weeks are annual leave (I carried over 2 weeks from last year). I have 2 more weeks and about 4 days lieu time to use before then :haha: Really need to though, the journey is an hour and a half each way on a good day which is fine.... but if the tube or the A2 are messed up it's a bit :shock: It took us three hours the other week! Over two hours is a regular occurrence and getting home late, cooking, eating and tidying knackers me right out.

DH took the scan scare as a sign I shouldn't overdo it if I can help it. My boss said "Why don't you take more leave and less mat leave before your due date?" but I really prefer being able to rest in the week.

As for the NICE guidelines... I've read it and as far as I can tell, nothing has changed. It's all about helping everyone but especially overweight (BMI 25+) and obese (BMI 30+) look after selves and baby. It boils down to "Eat healthily, exercise moderately, don't be the size of a house". How this is news, I don't know.

I do eat more since I hit 16w or so - one weetabix before I leave the house (followed by my real brekkie - 2 slices of toast - at work) and bar of chocolate two or three times a week. We don't keep sweets or chocolate in the house so on the rare occasion I get a sweet craving it's either raspberries out of the freezer or I walk off the calories getting to or from the shop. Oooh I feel all virtuous :blush:


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- that journey sounds like a nightmare- It is not a wonder you are shattered when you get home hun!

Treats should be allowed- I think it would be dull if we couldnt. I dont have a sweet tooth but a packet of crisps can be eaten for brekkie- I am trying to be good and eat a healthier breakfast so I am also on weetabix- Atm- I am so nausous I can hardly stomach anything :(

Well I am glad you are getting so leave in. I am shattered thinking about your journey into work :(


----------



## KimmyB

Aw man! I thought your scan was today Min :dohh: Talk about baby brain, what a pudding! Still, less than a week to go! xx


----------



## Minimin

No KimmyB I have the baby Brain- I did have a scan booked today- but after my bleed scare a few weeks ago they scanned me last week tuesday and then said they didnt need to see me again for two weeks which is next week 3rd so Tuesday! Arrgghhh going mad waiting!
How are you and baby boy bump doing?


----------



## KimmyB

Ah riiiiiight, thats the confusion then! Me and little man bump are doing well thankyou, he's gotten very active over the past few days. How are you feeling hun?xx


----------



## Minimin

Man bump! Love it! :) I bet you are loving his reminders! 

Am ok- Still nauseous but managing to not be sick. Boobs feel a little less sore now but that could be a) me poking them all the time or b) normal! LOL. I am betting it is the latter.

I dont know how I am going to have the next week go quickly :(
Still having tons of doubts but keep reminding myself I had good Hormone levels- thats more than I have had for any other pregnancy I have had. Really hard to be positive though :?

Hope Bump doesnt wiggle too much xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Just keep thinking about those awesome hormone levels to keep you going. do you have anything planned for the next week to help time tick by? My boobs didn't hurt for all that long either in the beginning - just the usual aching I'd have if AF was around the corner. Only past couple of weeks my nipples have been soooo sore *ouch* :blush:

Hoping time flies for you
xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Kimmy! I hope the time flies too. unfortunately I have been advised not to do any Yoga until 16 weeks by my teacher trainer- I am not sure I can go that long so will see what my next scan says. Other than that I am at home atm- so time is going very very slowly for me. I am hoping the weekend will be faster as DH and I have errands and things we can do together. I have acupuncture tomorrow and have to go into London city so that should take out most of the afternoon :) 
One day at a time.....

I hope your soreness resides a little :)
tc xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies!
My scan is around the corner now- tomorrow morning and i am convinced something is wrong. Of course I have nothing solid to base this on. I have lost boob soreness, but replaced it with some weird, sometimes sharp shooting pains, on the top sides of both boobs, also heavier and tingly kind of in the evening. Not sleeping well- but that could be worry. I dont feel overly nauseous like I did last week either.

I know there is nothing solid there but the loss of symptoms is what I noted last time in my diary. I dont have major cramps and no bleeding. I am just worried they are going to do the scan and tell me it has stopped growing :cry:

Half of me wishes it was over with and the other half just wants to bury my head in the sand and ignore it :( What kind of torment is this :(


----------



## KimmyB

Must be awful for you Min. But until the scan you can't be sure either way. I am hoping for the best for you. Only one more sleep then your torment will be over :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Minimin - hopefully I can help you with the breast pain thing - mine did that (still do sadly) they lost the soreness (although they are still a bit tender) but I have had stabbing pains in them for about 10 weeks or more - I asked my midwife and she said its just "growing pains" for your boobs. Uncomfortable but hopefully reassuring. I know you lost symptoms last time but ms really does come and go. After 4-5 weeks of absence mine reappeared this morning - and I aint happy! 

Hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks KimmyB- I am bricking it- You know today is going to be the longest day ever and tonight will be a nightmare :( I feel like luck has been kind but there is a point it has to run out :(
How are you and Bump?

Mizze- thanks for sharing that with me- It is so reassuring to know they are normal signs-

...less than 24hr and one sleep to go.. does taking a nap count as one :(

xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

We'll all be thinking of you tomorrow Min - wouldn't a time machine be handy right now?! xxx


----------



## Minimin

A time machine would be fabulous right now darling!
How are you doing petal? nice weekend?


----------



## TripleB

Nice weekend but have now come down with a stinking cold and paracetamol just isn't cutting it! It's August FFS! Couldn't sleep as have horrible heartburn too. I'm going to get out of work early and go and curl up on the sofa I think! DH has got the same thing so we'll be a pair of moaning minnies this evening!

How are you managing to take your mind off tomorrow hun? Or are you not managing?! 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

kinda semi- managing babe- Watching crap telly-surfing internet, well B and B. trying not to get too caught up on surfing about 7-8 week pregnancy!

Also really tired as I have some weird thing going on- sneezing and snotting but not really a cold. almost some sort of allergy I think :shrug: but I cant take anything for it- so suffering. I swear the strength of these sneezes- I fear I am doing some damage to babba.

I hear you about the cold babe :hugs: I hear that babba's giving heartburn to mamma's means they have alot of hair...apparently :)

Hope you get on your couch and chill soon.I am going to kill a few brain cells with more crap telly and stuffing my face :)


----------



## TripleB

I heard that too - I hope that hair is just on its head!

Tomorrow you'll be able to look up all those 7/8 weeks pregnant sites - I'm sure!

xxx


----------



## bernina

Best of luck tomorrow!!! Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Thinking of you Min, darling. Terrified and excited for you xx


----------



## Minimin

I am scared too! LOL- have weird tugging down pelvic area- which I attributed to uterus stretching- but just had a sharp pain in my hoo haa! How weird?? I am sure it's like my cervix. Did anyone else have this feeling?


----------



## KimmyB

Min I had that sharp shooting pain right up there (probably around the the same gestation as you come to think of it) Sort of takes your breath doesn't it? I can remember being worried but it must be normal as it happened to loads of women on here :thumbup: I'm fine thankyou Min, what time is your scan? I'll be checking in as regularly as possible x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks for that KimmyB! I have not had it again since last night. Just heading out now ladies.
Just want to say- whatever happens- Thank you so much for all your support girls. I would be lost without you all :hugs:

Will post as soon as I know something.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck for today xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Just to let you know all is fine. babba is measureing 7w3d and had a nice HB. The nurse didnt measure the rate :(

Have to get booked in with my GP and wait for Antenatal now.

Thanks ladies for thinking of me and for all your support. I am shocked still and really can not believe it atm.

Minimin...


----------



## KimmyB

Yessssss!!! aw fantastic news, well done little minimin, we knew you could do it :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

Minimin is making a minnie me! I am so still in shock and can hardly believe it Kimmy. Wonder when it is going to sink in.


----------



## Perdita

It'll suddenly seem real when you're wheeled into delivery!! I know that even when I was 30 weeks with Evie I was still in denial about the whole giving birth thing! The swollen belly must have been wind.
xxx


----------



## Minimin

Perdita- your making me chuckle. I can see myself being in denial like that. It is so unreal atm.

How are you doing chika?


----------



## SmileyShazza

So glad that all was well at the scan - I told you it was probably just a little early last time :)

Sounds as if you should be about exactly the same time as me as by my dates I think I am 7wk 3 days too :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Bump buddies Smiley Shazza!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

That's fantastic Min - congratulations! I knew it would be ok. Now a ticker perhaps?! xxx


----------



## bernina

Yeah minimin!!!! So very happy that you saw your little one and all is well. Can't be any better feeling than that in the world at the moment.


----------



## Mizze

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just to let you know all is fine. babba is measureing 7w3d and had a nice HB. The nurse didnt measure the rate :(
> 
> Have to get booked in with my GP and wait for Antenatal now.
> 
> Thanks ladies for thinking of me and for all your support. I am shocked still and really can not believe it atm.
> 
> Minimin...

Hurray!! :happydance: Congratulations on seeing your little bubs! :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## blondee

Hooray!! Congrats Minimin!!!

I am thrilled for you XX


----------



## Minimin

Thanks so much ladies. I am still in shock- But so in love with babba already :)


----------



## mislaww

What wonderful news! Congratulations! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Neko

Glad to hear everything looked good today. :happydance:


----------



## yumimummy

Morning sickness only affects 50% of pregnancies so not to worry that you're no getting it. 

i dont know yo'r situation but a friend of mine paid for a private early scan at week 8 as she'd had MC and it really helped her to worry less. you may even be able to get one sooner than 8 weeks - just to see heartrate is all good.x 

good luck all fingers and toes crossed for you


----------

